

Apple intervene as a defendent in Lodsys lawsuit - UtestMe
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/06/10/apple-steps-up-in-lodsys-lawsuits-files-motion-to-intervene/

======
wccrawford
I'm surprised enough by this to say 'Way to go, Apple!' I don't often cheer
for corporations, but Apple is actually sticking their neck out on this one,
and I have to applaud them for that.

I'm sure they have ulterior motives (developers might leave if they fear
lawsuits) but Apple could easily have ignored this and gotten away with it, I
think.

------
UtestMe
What would you think they’re supposed to do, wait till all the devs succumb?

Now as Apple’s a defendant, win or lose, it doesn’t matter.

------
shareme
I do not mean to be mean but past history has proven that FSOSSpatents is an
astro-turf Lobbyist for Microsoft with at times many of its so-called
expertise being somewhat wrong and devoid of factual basis.

~~~
AllenKids
True, he's biased and HINAL.

Still FOSS PATENTS does report the story first, so pretty hard to avoid
sourcing it. Acquire facts, disregard opinion if you may.

